# A Guiné Equatorial



## avok

Oi Portuguese-speaking-people !!

Vocês sabem que nós temos um novo país lusofono? A República da Guiné Equatorial adota a língua portuguesa como língua oficial !!!

 A Guiné Equatorial é, atualmente, um país hispânico

Aqui estão ligações: 

Em portugues e em espanhol

A Wikipédia diz que :



> A Guiné Equatorial está adotando o português como uma das línguas oficiais, ao lado do espanhol e do francês, para poder entrar na Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa (CPLP). O país deseja ainda o apoio dos oito países membros (Angola, Brasil, Cabo Verde, Guiné Bissau, Moçambique, Portugal, São Tomé e Príncipe e Timor Leste) para difundir o ensino da língua portuguesa no país, para formação profissional e acolhimento dos seus estudantes pelos países da comunidade lusófona.


 

O que vocês pensam dessa situação??


----------



## Outsider

Fiquei muito surpreendido, porque parece que a comunidade lusófona na Guiné Equatorial não é muito grande. A princípio não acreditei. Mas são bem-vindos.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> Fiquei muito surpreendido, porque parece que a comunidade lusófona na Guiné Equatorial não é muito grande. A princípio não acreditei. Mas são bem-vindos.


 
Eu acho que voce é a unica pessoa que ficou muito surpeendido pela essa novidade


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Eu acho que você é a única pessoa que ficou muito surpeendida com essa novidade.


Não entendi o _smilie_.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> Não entendi o _smilie_.


 
O "smilie" não está pra você mas está para os outros que não interessam-se pela novidade sobre a Guiné Equatorial que adota o "português".


----------



## Josita

Que bom,mais um país que adota esse idioma maravilhoso que faz parte de mim Muito obrigada pela informação!Aliás sou daquelas pessoas que acreditam que uma língua é como o sangue que corre por nossas veiasQuanto mais pessoas falarem,mais o idioma se enriquece


----------



## Denis555

Eu sou contra! São bem-vindos para adotar a língua portuguesa como oficial. Na verdade, qualquer um pode adotar a língua que quiser como oficial. 
Uma outra coisa é querer entrar na CPLP e decidir questões sobre a língua com falantes nativos. 
Por isso sou absolutamente *CONTRA*! Que critérios fazem que um país entre na CPLP? É só política?

Pra mim, se eu puder sair na rua de um determinado país e poder me expressar e pedir informações falando normalmente como eu falo, num mínimo de 50 por cento dos casos, (eu preferiria de 80 a 90%) esse país pode ser considerado como lusófono. Se não, nada de CPLP! Acho que nem em todos os países atuais pode acontecer isso.

Embora esse critério, no meu ponto de vista, é falho. Pois pode acontecer que na Holanda como outros países escandinavos, se você sair na rua pode falar em inglês e em mais de 80% dos casos será entendido e mesmo assim esses países *NÃO SÃO* anglófonos. E ninguém seria tão ingênuo de pensar que em casa eles falam inglês.

Ou seja, pra mim um critério mais válido seria 80% das conversas informais das pessoas de um determinado país deveriam ser em português (em qualquer variante que se considere português e não um crioulo). 

Com isso, alguns dos países da CPLP já cairiam fora. Língua é uma coisa muito pessoal e não gostaria de ver alguém que _nem pensa nessa língua_ decidindo como eu devo falar, decidindo questões de gramática, ortografia, etc.


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> Eu sou contra! São bem-vindos para adotar a língua portuguesa como oficial. Na verdade, qualquer um pode adotar a língua que quiser como oficial.
> Uma outra coisa é querer entrar na CPLP e decidir questões sobre a língua com falantes nativos.
> Por isso sou absolutamente *CONTRA*! Que critérios fazem que um país entre na CPLP? É só política?


O facto de serem um país de língua oficial portuguesa.



Denis555 said:


> Pra mim, se eu puder sair na rua de um determinado país e poder me expressar e pedir informações falando normalmente como eu falo, num mínimo de 50 por cento dos casos, (eu preferiria de 80 a 90%) esse país pode ser considerado como lusófono.


Mas olhe que não encontra mais de 50% de lusófonos em Timor-Leste nem na Guiné Bissau. Duvido mesmo que os encontre em Cabo Verde ou Moçambique.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

A Guiné Equatorial é uma cleptocracia conhecida: altíssimos níveis de corrupção, um presidente investigado por lavagem de dinheiro, um país com imensas reservas de petróleo - o que estimula vertiginosamente a ladroagem. Por tudo isso, tende a ser estigmatizada e isolada internacionalmente. Para evitar o completo isolamento, precisa, urgentemente, de amigos, e a CPLP passaria a ser um desses amigos (ou cúmplices).

Por outro lado, não concordo em que o critério de aferição da lusofonidade deva ser numérico. O caso do Timor Leste é exemplar. Pouca gente lá fala português - apenas uma elite, ou parte dela - mas não se pode esquecer a tremenda importância simbólica do português naquele país; foi, afinal, a língua de resistência contra a dominação indonésia. Por outro lado, graças à crescente influência australiana no Timor (que é nefasta, por ter lampejos de ocupação militar) o português tende a ser engolido pelo inglês. Nesse caso, a CPLP tem o dever de colocar o Timor no topo das suas prioridades, fazendo tudo que estiver ao seu alcance para promover a nossa língua por lá.

Resumindo: sou contra a entrada meramente oportunista da Guiné Equatorial na CPLP, e espero que os nossos Governos não nos falhem nesta hora. Admitir esse país na Comunidade é o mesmo que revelar a sua falta de rumo e a sua irrelevância. 

Sei, por outro lado, que muitos argumentarão a favor do ingresso da Guiné Equatorial. O argumento preferido será o fato de a Francofonia e a Commonwealth aceitarem livremente a entrada de países não-francófonos e não-anglófonos nas duas comunidades (Cabo Verde, Guiné-Bissau e S. Tomé e Principe pertencem à Francofonia; Moçambique, à Commonwealth). Nessa perspectiva, teríamos que emular esses exemplos. Bobagem. O espírito da CPLP é outro e os seus propósitos, diferentes. Não há como incorporar, nela, procedimentos que só se explicam pelos instintos geopolíticos da França e da Inglaterra.


----------



## Vanda

Não tinha participado até agora neste tópico, pois estava matutando a respeito do assunto. Agora já tenho uma opinião, ou melhor, já tinha, só não sabia ou não tinha elaborado sobre o que dizer. Minha opinião é a mesma dos meus patrícios: acho bom, do lado da disseminação da língua portuguesa, mas não consigo enxergar mais do que interesses oportunistas que nada têm a ver com a língua, infelizmente!


----------



## avok

Denis555 said:


> Pra mim, se eu puder sair na rua de um determinado país e poder me expressar e pedir informações falando normalmente como eu falo, num mínimo de 50 por cento dos casos, (eu preferiria de 80 a 90%) esse país pode ser considerado como lusófono.


 
Os paises que devem ser considerados como lusofonos são , então,  o Brasil e Portugal. ( ou mesmo so o  Brasil como os Brasileiros não  entendem os Portugueses  )

A gente sabe qu'um pais pode adotar a lingua que quise como lingua oficial mas não cada dia um pais adota o portugues como lingua oficial. E a gente da Guiné Equatorial fala o Espanhol que pode facilitar o ensino da língua portuguesa no país. 

Que outro pais que fala Espanhol adota a lingua Portuguesa?.... Nenhum


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Os países que devem ser considerados como lusófonos são, então, o Brasil e Portugal. (Ou mesmo só o  Brasil, como os brasileiros não  entendem os portugueses.  )
> 
> A gente sabe que um país pode adotar a língua que quiser como língua oficial, mas não é cada dia todos os dias que um país adota o português como língua oficial. E a gente da Guiné Equatorial fala o espanhol, que pode facilitar o ensino da língua portuguesa no país.
> 
> Que outro país que fala espanhol adota a língua portuguesa?.... Nenhum


Nem têm razão para isso.


----------



## Vanda

Avok, se você observou a explicação dos brasileiros, nenhum deles (de nós)  é contra a adoção da língua em si, pelo contrário. Objetamos, sim, aos motivos da adoção. E se fossem falar o português então, que maravilha! Só que sabemos que não é este o caso.


----------



## Josita

Já comentei dizendo que eu achei a idéia boa para disseminação da língua,mas talvez por ingenuidade não tenha prestado atenção aos interesses involvidos na questão.Um idioma por mais "oficial" que se torne não consegue somente com essa denominação,entrar de fato na mente das pessoas,no meu ponto de vista um idioma tem que ser adotado como segunda língua e etc...Gradativamente incorporado no aprendizado escolar,sem tanta "oficialidade".
Ainda sim,sempre fico mais e mais feliz com uma notícia sobre minha maravilhosa língua.  É um forte indício sobre a popularização do idioma!!!!
Infelizmente esse mundo se movimenta por caminhos estranhos 



avok said:


> Os paises que devem ser considerados como lusofonos são , então, o Brasil e Portugal. ( ou mesmo so o Brasil como os Brasileiros não entendem os Portugueses  )
> 
> A gente sabe qu'um pais pode adotar a lingua que quise como lingua oficial mas não cada dia um pais adota o portugues como lingua oficial. E a gente da Guiné Equatorial fala o Espanhol que pode facilitar o ensino da língua portuguesa no país.
> 
> Que outro pais que fala Espanhol adota a lingua Portuguesa?.... Nenhum


 
Por falar nisso...Eu sou brasileira e me comunico bem com portugueses ¬¬''
Afinal eu falo português também.


----------



## avok

Sorry guys, but I have to disagree with you. If a country adopts Portuguese as an official language, even without noble motives, this must be something "good". 

I also think that "Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa" is a serious organization and they, for sure, would not let a sham Portuguese speaking country, take advantage of the organization just due to some political reasons. (?)


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> I also think that "Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa" is a serious organization and they, for sure, would not let a sham Portuguese speaking country, take advantage of the organization just due to some political reasons. (?)


Cough, cough, cough...  Your faith in our politicians is greater than mine, but I do hope you're right.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> Cough, cough, cough...  Your faith in our politicians is greater than mine, but I do hope you're right.


 
Let's wait and see  I just can't see any hidden agenda behind Guiné Equatorial's decision. I must be too good, then.


----------



## EE.Ricardo

Eu sou do Brasil , Concordo sejam bem Vindos , nossa Lingua Portuguesa é Infinitamente melhor , Bem Limpa e Clara e Voces se Sentirao Bem ao Usa-las
Com Foneticas Lindas se comparadas seria como falar com Deus é Cristalina
Diverços Sutaques Lindos dentre eles Portugues , Brasileiro diversos como(Gaucho, Catarinense Litoraneo ,Paulista , Baiano, Mineiro, Nordestino), etc.
Tomara que toda População em Breve sejam falantes oque não duvidarei,
Fiquei encantado por saber disto, Juntem se aos 1/4 de Bilhão de falantes do Portugues em Breve 1 Bilhão.


----------

